

How Amazon Could Change Publishing? - prakash
http://www.forbes.com/2008/05/16/mitra-amazon-books-tech-enter-cx_sm_0516mitra_print.html

======
bigtoga
Dang. I should've seen forbes.com before clicking. If I had, I wouldn't have
wasted my time.

